# Bolton Valley 12/21/14



## deadheadskier (Dec 21, 2014)

Struck out a bit conditions wise at Bolton today compared with what I lucked out with at Smuggs yesterday.   Bolton apparently had gotten far more rain as the crust on natural snow was really thick and difficult to punch through.  They also had only got a couple inches to refresh on top where smuggs was more in 4-6 range.  So for the most part I stuck to the areas other folks had already broken up the crust.  Groomers on Wilderness side were butter.  On the Vista side they were pretty slick.  Lots of bumps around, but hard as a rock.

My experience at Bolton prior to today was limited to a few night skiing sessions and 1 manky spring day where my only memory was regretting skiing lost boys glades and dealing with some brutal flats getting out of there and down to the lift.  So no real favorable impression.  Timberline area was surprisingly closed today despite all the snow.

While conditions were in the B- range, I did get to see why many people say Bolton is very underrated.  

Before I share pics, a couple questions for the more experienced Bolton skiers; and you can answer me via PM if you don't want the info public.   1.  As you get off Wilderness chair and go right, there's a noticeable foot path that heads off and back to the left.  Does this go up and provide access to the ridge between Vista and Alta.   2.  Off turnpike it seemed like the boundary was parked every 20 feet discouraging folks from heading out there.  Decent low angle trees in there with base return?


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 21, 2014)

Wilderness upper liftline is short, but no joke


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 21, 2014)

Vermont 200 and a view of some of the steeper pitches on the Vista side.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice variety of glades both in varying density of trees and pitches.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 21, 2014)

Preacher was an exceptional trail.  Kind of a lesser pitched Rumble or Robins Run type trail.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 21, 2014)

what skis did you go with today?


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 21, 2014)

Nordica Vagabonds.  The crust would have eaten my Fischer Motives alive.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh, also forgot to mention.  Great beer selection in the James Moore Tavern.  18 selections on draft with only 1 non-craft beer, which was PBR.   The smoked Short Rib panini was really good.  Cute bartender too.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice DHS.  Looks like a fox 44 wknd?  Bolton is good but so much nicer when trees are in and everything is open.   Its old school, Burlington locals/family spot at its core.  That said the tree skiing and natural trails are very good/underrated when in good shape.   I agree James Moore is a good spot.   I have 2 days planned there this season.  Late Feb and Mid March
Good report and thanks for the pics


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 21, 2014)

Looks like a cool place.  I will look forward to getting up there.

It sounds like passing on MRG was probably a good call.  Probably more rain and less snow than Bolton?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 21, 2014)

That's what I was thinking, but my primary reason for switching it up was the availability of groomed terrain at Bolton to ski on alternate runs.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 21, 2014)

Crust sucks. Had to deal with that last month. Not sure how you contended with it, in my case I had to lean kind of far back to keep my tips from getting stuck underneath.

Glad to see a BV TR. For the size of the place, I'm surprised how little it gets talked about here, especially considering they can get snow when sugarbush gets the dreaded r@!n


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 22, 2014)

Even weighted stance, lean back a touch and hopefully be on steeper terrain to get a little air under your skis to punch down through.  Crust on flatter terrain is far worse than steep terrain IMO.

That said, it was real thick at Bolton yesterday, so I avoided it for the most part except for the Wilderness Liftline.  That I just had to ski.  If the crust was much thinner with a bit more fresh on top like what Smuggs was like on Saturday, I would have explored on my own in the two areas I asked the questions about.  

I think Bolton Valley is a victim of location.  If people are traveling to that area, they are much more likely to hit the bigger areas such as Sugarbush, Stowe or Smuggs.  Hell, I lived up there for the better part of ten years and as mentioned only skied it a few times at night and 1 manky spring day.  You just see slow lifts and 1000 foot terrain pods that look really flat and it's not all that compelling.  Then you ski it when it has a good base and find out there's some short, but good pitched, very fun terrain sections on the mountain. 

I will be seeking Bolton out during better conditions in the future for sure.


----------



## dlague (Dec 22, 2014)

We have visited Bolton only one time before January and had limited terrain then.  We reserve our skiing there to mid Winter when everything is in play there are lots of decent trails and generally have a good time there.  Our only day that we ski there is the RSNE day.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 22, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I think Bolton Valley is a victim of location.  If people are traveling to that area, they are much more likely to hit the bigger areas such as Sugarbush, Stowe or Smuggs.


Agreed.  They have been trying to get an I-89 exit for years, which I think would help a lot.  The access road turns a lot of people off as well.


----------



## bzrperfspec77 (Dec 22, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Agreed.  They have been trying to get an I-89 exit for years, which I think would help a lot.  The access road turns a lot of people off as well.



I visited BV in the Spring/Summer this year and holy smokes is that access road a roller coaster ride! I hope to get up there this Winter


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 24, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Struck out a bit conditions wise at Bolton today compared with what I lucked out with at Smuggs yesterday.   Bolton apparently had gotten far more rain as the crust on natural snow was really thick and difficult to punch through.  They also had only got a couple inches to refresh on top where smuggs was more in 4-6 range.  So for the most part I stuck to the areas other folks had already broken up the crust.  Groomers on Wilderness side were butter.  On the Vista side they were pretty slick.  Lots of bumps around, but hard as a rock.
> 
> My experience at Bolton prior to today was limited to a few night skiing sessions and 1 manky spring day where my only memory was regretting skiing lost boys glades and dealing with some brutal flats getting out of there and down to the lift.  So no real favorable impression.  Timberline area was surprisingly closed today despite all the snow.
> 
> ...



Yes but it's really not meant as a foot path most people skin. Decent trees up there but I think the ridge is more accessible from the Vista side than the Wilderness. People going up Wilderness are mostly going to be exploring the vast expansive network on lookers left of the chair. Centerline down the middle of the ridge is no joke.


----------



## reefer (Dec 27, 2014)

Great report and pics. Had some good times the couple times I've been there. Met some friendly locals in the pub!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 31, 2014)

Preacher is one of my favorite all time trails. The Devils Playground that comes off it is awesome too.

I've got 6 pre-paid tickets for BV this year. Frankly I love that place.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 31, 2014)

Tuna you never come to visit anymore!


----------

